# Not so local cubing group, more of a skype cubing group. [Applications Open]



## KeystoneCubing (Jun 3, 2015)

Applications are now closed but thank you for your participation.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

CSICuber said:


> Hello Cubers, I have been wanting to open up a cubing skype group. The only problem is that I only have 7 slots open so you will have to submit a application.
> To be eligible to join this skype group you must have these two requirements: *1. You must be at least 14 years of age*, 2. you must have skype and a webcam.
> if you are eligible please fill out this application. (All applications will be chosen by june 10th.)
> 
> ...



Why? Just to exclude people from the group for no reason? Give me a real reason.


----------



## KeystoneCubing (Jun 3, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Why? Just to exclude people from the group for no reason? Give me a real reason.



Not at all Justin. I do this because of maturity levels and for the reason that usually younger age groups can get a bit off topic. I am sorry if I have offended you in any way, and if you'd like I will make a cubing group for anyone to join.(The only problem with that is there wont be webcam access because of skypes mechanics.)

Sincerely,
CSICuber


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 3, 2015)

Do you want us to PM you, or post it in this thread?


----------



## KeystoneCubing (Jun 3, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Do you want us to PM you, or post it in this thread?



Either one is fine


----------



## Dyys (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh ok.

15 globally
10.xx hand scramble 11.11 cstimer
mattakadyys
im cool m8
switch between gans356 and moyu aolong v1


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

CSICuber said:


> Not at all Justin. I do this because of maturity levels and for the reason that usually younger age groups can get a bit off topic. I am sorry if I have offended you in any way, and if you'd like I will make a cubing group for anyone to join.(The only problem with that is there wont be webcam access because of skypes mechanics.)
> 
> Sincerely,
> CSICuber



I guess that makes since, but really a lot of skype groups get off topic anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 3, 2015)

What is your ao5: 11.58

What is your PB: 5.96 

What is your skype name: strakerak

tell us about yourself: I am a cuber and I like cubing more than I like bowling. I also do video games.

(optional)What is your main for 3x3: AoLong v1 Mini w/ Half Brights


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 3, 2015)

this seems pretentious and weird.


----------



## Rikane (Jun 3, 2015)

Is this group still active? My skype name is ziubiwitchan, thanks!


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 4, 2015)

yes this group is still active, make sure you PM him, or post oyur AO5, PB, Skype name, About you, and your Main cube (cube is optional).


----------



## adimare (Jun 4, 2015)

So this is only for 1337 cubers that have reached the very mature age of 14?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 4, 2015)

What is your ao5: 17.54

What is your PB: 11.29

What is your skype name: KaossTrojan

tell us about yourself: 20 years old, been cubing since 2010, work full time. I also play video games, primarily League of Legends, and I play guitar, have done for 6 years.

At the moment, my main cube is a Cyclone Boys, but I have a WeiLong II 54.5 and a FangShi ShuangRen II on the way


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 4, 2015)

What is your ao5: see my sig

What is your PB: see my sig

What is your skype name: FailStoner FailStoner

tell us about yourself: I am 12years old and i'm decently fast.

(optional)What is your main for 3x3: aolong v2


----------



## Myachii (Jun 4, 2015)

Umm... I kinda already did this ages ago?
See my signature for "TTW Skype Group!"


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 5, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> What is your ao5: see my sig
> 
> What is your PB: see my sig
> 
> ...



You have to be 14 he says, I personally dont think it should matter, but as I'm only allowed to accept people as a person in the group, then I cant change that


----------



## Carbon (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah well here we go
What is your ao5: best is 10.33 avg is 13

What is your PB: 6.54 fullstep 

What is your skype name: Carbon1-19

tell us about yourself: I work as a chef. I enjoy cooking, cubing biking and skiing

(optional)What is your main for 3x3: Fangcun with stock shades,


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 5, 2015)

Pb Ao5: 10.58 
Pb: 7.80
Age:14 
About myself: I'm a nub and I use Roux and I am learning how to be cool c:::::
Skype username: adam-_-attia 
(Has a similar picture of Kirito, my avatar on Speedsolving )



Myachii said:


> Umm... I kinda already did this ages ago?
> See my signature for "TTW Skype Group!"



Can't beat 'em. Join 'em. I'm joining this one just for more chatting.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Pb Ao5: 10.58
> Pb: 7.80
> Age:14
> About myself: I'm a nub and I use Roux and I am learning how to be cool c:::::
> ...



your in


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 5, 2015)

pb ao5 : 8.30
pb : 5.21
age : 14
About myself: Decent at skewb and pretty much everything as long as I practice. IMO capable of top 100 of the world for most events.
Skype : natezach728
Main : Mini aolong / yuxin 3x3
Btw these are my current PB's, I havent updated my sig in a while.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jun 5, 2015)

*What is your ao5:* 17.77 (PB Ao5)

*What is your PB:* 14.39

*What is your Skype name:* live:tarandeep5

*Tell us about yourself:* 

I’m a grade 11 student currently going to high school. I’m more of a solver than a speed solver at the moment, but hopefully that will change over the summer. 
Just wanted to let you know that if I get in, I won’t be on much in June because I have exams going on, but I should always be on in July.

*What is your main for 3x3:* Yuxin 3x3/ Aolong V2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 5, 2015)

Ao5: 9.04
PB single: 6.23
Skype name: Kian Mansour (flyers logo, mood=random garbage)
Tell us about urself: grade 9 student (so yes im 14). Hardcore nerd. Study all day. Cube all night. Fast improvement. Cubing since july 1st 2014. Use roux. 
Main 3x3: moyu weilong v2


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 5, 2015)

there are now only 5 spots left for the group.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 5, 2015)

I like to chat most of the time. I don't feel like I shouldn't speak to people that aren't fast, I just like to talk to people about speedcubing.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 16, 2015)

Ao5: 14
Pb Single: 9.89
Skype Name: NeoHero14
I am a 10th grade speedsolver whose favorite event is 3x3. I have been cubing since May 2013. I use CFOP
Mains: Moyu Hualong/ Moyu Aolong V2/ Yuxin


----------

